# hello



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hello I currently have 7 fancy mice as pets and wanted to learn and ask questions about mice and the likes.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome !- would be good to know where you are based, you may be surrounded by sheds full of mice! Regards from the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome, Manchester UK here


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I currently live in Leicester


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

:welcome1 nice to meet you


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is a photo of all my pets currently: :love1 









and no the mice are not for feeding the snakes lol.

I am mostly a snake expert and have only been keeping mice for about 3-4 months


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and Welcome, Beautiful animals


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks again!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello morning-star and hello windyhill not seen you before


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hi


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

hey im looking for a breeder around baldwinsville or syracuse ny


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

I pm'd you MorningStar!


----------

